# Clan Homepage erstellen



## paskal18 (28. November 2011)

Hallo 

ich brauche eure hilfe !:

1. Welches CMS soll ich benutzen ?

-Joomla
-webspell
-ilch
-Dzhp

2. Das Template soll fast wie eine Community aufgebaut werden.
Meine derzeitige clan hp könnt ihr hier nach schauen Willkommen auf der Startseite
das design würde ich evtl. weiter benutzen aber ich komme damit überhaupt gar nicht klar.

Ich freue mich um jede Hilfe die ich bekomme 

vielen dank schonmal 

Tschau


----------



## Hagrid (9. Dezember 2011)

Joomla ist dafür nicht nur ungeeignet, sondern auch rel. schwer einzurichten. Webspell hatte ich mal just for fun ausprobiert, ist aber auch ziemlicher Müll, genauso wie ilch. Warum nicht WBB Lite? WoltLab® - Produkte - Burning Board® Lite - Übersicht


----------



## GoldandSilver (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde mit dem hier kommt man super klar  Startseite

Für eine ClanPage könntest du aber auch einfach einen Baukasten nehmen -> jimdo.com oder ähnliches (wenn dir so etwas reicht )


----------

